# ATI drivers no open gl

## frbie

Hello,

I bought a Rageon 9800 today and try to get it to work.

I emerge the ati-drivers then made an new XF86Config-4 (copied it to XF86Config) and made an opengl-update ati. No error messages at all.

The system starts perfectly but when I will try open-gl with glxgears there is the error message so I can see that open-gl is not working.

I'm really looking forward to use this new baby so please give my help:

BTW, on the terminal is a message that glx could not be loaded because a submodule failed. Do I have to remove older XFree opengl drivers in spite of the "full-automatic" ebuild?

Thanks to the authors of this ebuild  :Wink: 

My XF86Config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  File: XF86Config-4
> 
> # File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.
> ...

 

My X-log file:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFree86 Version 4.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 27 February 2003
> ...

 

----------

## frbie

Hello,

sorry for the second post in this theme but I red this passage in the log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
> 
> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed! *
> ...

 

I didn't load a kernel module or changed the modules.autoload.

----------

## frbie

Hello,

with my normal 2.6 Kernel I cannot even load a fglrx module. When I emerge with a older kernel and emerge I can modprobe the module but still no open-gl

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Wedge_

Make sure you have updated your /usr/src/linux symlink to point to the 2.6 kernel sources.

----------

## madtinkerer

Notice these lines in your Log:

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:10:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found 

At least part of your problem is that your X config has the wrong pci id assigned to the video card.  This line in your XF86Config-4 file:

```
# BusID "PCI:0:10:0" 
```

must match the bus id for your card which you can find by running lspci (look for the line: VGA compatible controller).  It is probably 01:00:0, but make sure nonetheless.

Tinkerer

----------

## frbie

Hello,

thanks for the tips. I'going to try. A good hint was the BusID. I checked it with lspci and my graphic device is really on 1:00:0

In the menawhile I found this:

I have two Gentoo partitions. The first is my main system. The is a compiling error all the time. I made a emerge system last night - same error. I update qt because the compile process runs well on my second hometheater partition. I checked the versions and found an older qt. Perhaps this is the reason.

I hope so.

The story continious...

----------

## Wedge_

The BusID warning shouldn't actually matter too much. X will usually detect the correct device to use anyway - if you check the log it says 

```
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0 
```

 From what you've said it just sounds like the fglrx module is missing or can't be loaded. You need to have the /usr/src/linux symlink pointing to the correct place or the module won't be found when you try to modprobe it.

----------

## raid517

You said nothing about having modprobed your fglrx driver, or about adding it to your modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file, or about modprobing your chipset agp device driver, or about whether agpgarrt is loaded or not. Try all of those things before giving up and thinking it doesn't work. It will. You just seem to be neglecting these basic steps.

The PCI bus ID error is irrelevant. X will de3fault to the next avaiable device, whatever that might be. The PCI bus line is usually just commented out in XF86Config.

If you can't get it working now, I'll eat my hat.

Q

----------

## Moled

 *Quote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
> 
> (WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore
> 
> (II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"
> ...

 

does libGLcore.a exist in that dir?

----------

## frbie

Hello,

I solved the problem. I had an Geforce in former times so I changed to the Nvidia implemetation of Opengl some time ago ("opengl-update nvidia"). So the emerge ati-drivers didn't find the xfree libs. The only thing I have to do is a opengl-update xfree and the libs are in the path again.

----------

## vini

 *frbie wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I solved the problem. I had an Geforce in former times so I changed to the Nvidia implemetation of Opengl some time ago ("opengl-update nvidia"). So the emerge ati-drivers didn't find the xfree libs. The only thing I have to do is a opengl-update xfree and the libs are in the path again.

 

How is the performance ?  :Smile: 

v

----------

